
One Paradigm to Rule Them All - adosburg
https://medium.com/@dosburg/one-paradigm-to-rule-them-all-546440de57e
======
0_gravitas
I saw your other post on this as well and I'm left with the same question.
These are some significant claims, but not much has been mentioned in these
sales pitches as to how exactly this is going to work. I'm all for new shiny
things, I'm not that cynical yet, but I'd like to know how these goals are
going to be met in the most explicit description possible- I've been holding
out for a Google glass replacement for quite some time now.

